# Billing 93501 with 93505



## apcarter (Oct 8, 2010)

I need to know the rules for billing  RT Heart Catheterization with Endomyocardial  biopsy.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 8, 2010)

According to CPT assistant April 2000,

When endomyocardial biopsy is performed in conjunction with a diagnostic cardiac cath then code 93505 should be reported in addition to the component cardiac cath codes. 

But if the physician performs the cardiac cath only as a means of obtaining the endomyo cardial biopsy, and does not perform a separate diagnostic heart catheterization, then only the endomyo-cardial biopsy would be reported.


----------

